# Necropolis knights or Sepulchural Stalkers



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

So I have bought a box of sepulchural stalkers/Necropolis knights and I was wandering what to make them as. It seems to me that the necropolis knights are the better unit, as while they are 10pts more they have 3+, a rider with killing blow and poisoned attacks from the mounts. The only thing that makes the stalkers any good is entombed beneath thes sands(which I haven't tried yet but seems quite useful) and the shooting attack, as from 3 guys you can get a lot of hits but it is unlikely to wound and you will have to sacrifice the chance to charge and therefore not get a charge bonus.

What are your thoughts are the unit?
Thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've found stalkers to be horrible to play against, but very hit and miss, mostly because of the entombed rule (rather then the targets initiative). The ability to pop up behind a unit and get an average of 5 hits each is horrific. Sure they'll almost always need 6s to wound but when no armour saves are allowed that's a really nice ability. Stalkers are great for Tk because it gives them 'linebreaker' type units to an army which simply cannot outmanoeuvre the opponent to get behind him and also gives something to help deal with 1+/2+ save units which would otherwise be pretty hard to deal with (other then KB, which doesn't help against anything bigger then cav).

The necropolis knights aren't a bad option either: they give you a hammer unit which can do quite a bit of damage in combat which is again something that TK often lack: the many poisoned S5 attacks from the serpent, KB attack soff the riders and then the S5 stomp are all really nice but somehow I've never relly been afraid of them... probably because I've only ever seen then run in units of 3 (and they are simply not in the same class as mournfang or demigryphs).


Overall I'd say it depends on your playstyle and what you feel your army needs: the knights will add speed and impact to your attack while stalkers are more of an attritional/counter-attack style unit. Personally I much prefer the stalkers and so my descriptions of them are understandably biased, but then I tend to like the 'sneaky' units of plain brawn.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I will eventualy be building the unit of them up to 6 if I build them as Necropolis knights, so I'm assuming the upgrade for entombed beneath the sand on the knihgts isn't worth it?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Depends on how you want to use them. Keeping them off the board leaves you weaker at the start but when they do turn up they'll be in a much better position to inflict serious damage.

If you have anvil units (tough, large units that are hard to beat but don't do large amounts of damage) then I recommend they start on the board, but if you have mid-sized units and/or monsters then I'd put them under the sand.
If you can't decide just playtest them for a few games and see how they do...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

ok will do thanks


----------

